# Line nicks



## snedfish (Dec 15, 2005)

Has anyone built a rod to discover that the guides were nicking/fraying the fishing line when use?
I have a friend who built a CTS heaver with sic guides. When testing the rod by casting and retrieving with 8Os and a tennis ball the line is getting nicked. He has gone over the guides with cotton balls and que-tips and the guides pull no fibers. The line does not slap the blank on the cast. We are at a loss for what is going on. 

There is no sign of epoxy dripped on the guide rings or any other thing that we can see, even under magnification. We have built over 100 rods between us and neither of us have had this problem.

any experiences or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
sned


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I assume conventional. Did you check the rod tip?


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 3, 2013)

snedfish said:


> Has anyone built a rod to discover that the guides were nicking/fraying the fishing line when use?
> I have a friend who built a CTS heaver with sic guides. When testing the rod by casting and retrieving with 8Os and a tennis ball the line is getting nicked. He has gone over the guides with cotton balls and que-tips and the guides pull no fibers. The line does not slap the blank on the cast. We are at a loss for what is going on.
> 
> There is no sign of epoxy dripped on the guide rings or any other thing that we can see, even under magnification. We have built over 100 rods between us and neither of us have had this problem.
> ...


I had a cracked guide on time. It was undetectable unless the the line pressed against it. It would nick the line. In the absence of pressure, you couldn't see it. Try applying light pressure to guides when you inspect them. Hopefully, this helps.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Start with replacing the tip. That’s usually the culprit.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd start by taking a Kleenex tissue and pulling it through all the guides and feeling/seeing the results for each guide.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Ladies stockings when run through your guides will catch on any nick...


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Didn't see it mentioned weather or not it was spinning, or casting.
A spinner's spool lip or bail roller can scuff up the line.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I've had a bad bail roller that ate up my 50# shock leader...


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 3, 2013)

I had a cracked guide, but you couldn't see it. Once there was pressure on the guide, the crack would open and nick the line.


----------



## snedfish (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I forgot to mention it is a conventional rod. Checking the tip again. Still unable to find anything in the guides. Next stop is the Guild or Mudhole.


----------

